# Rapido 696F Premium Edition



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

Friends of ours who used to live opposite us and watched us go off for many a MH trip, have started looking for one themselves. They spotted this model at the NEC and asked my opinion...

Has anyone got their name down for one? If so could I tap into your thought process?

Also I would welcome any views in general on Rapido models (I have never owned one) and also the 130bhp Ducato as a base for them.

Thanks

Graham :smile2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a similar model in most respects to my previous Euro5 130bhp Adria Coral 740SC and the Euro6 150bhp Pilote 740C I have now. The 150bhp has far better performance than the 130bhp which was flat and felt under powered. It is possible that the 130 euro6 is even worse due to the extra emission controls. My personal opinion is that for a 7.4m long MH which will be on the road at the best part of 3500kg is that the 130 is not powerful enough and that the optional 150 would make ownership much more pleasant.

I had a Rapido 7090+ with a 3l engine on the 4250 chassis. it was a great touring unit let down by the quality of the all grey paintwork.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I remember someone finding out the hard way that there was virtually no payload on their beautiful new Rapido. This was a few years ago but it might just be worth checking.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...it has 590kg.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Seem nice vans but not sure I like the floating roof concept, you also hear some folk moaning about the fresh water tank installation and cracks in the outer GRP.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What's a floating roof? Sounds interesting!


----------



## Shelia luke (Dec 23, 2017)

We have had a Rapido 2007 for the last 4 years and have been very pleased with it, so much so, we have a 690f on order. The Rapido motorhomes are very solid and well made. They are also well equipped and comfortable. Sheila Luke, Isle of Wight.


----------

